# Webcams In Ipil, Zamboanga Del Sur Banned In Cafes?



## samstun (Oct 25, 2014)

I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I've recently been writing to a lady from Ipil who informed me that the mayor there banned webcams in the internet cafes because it led to cybersex, although they are allowed to have them in their homes. I'm naturally suspicious as I've talked to ladies from many parts of the Phils and have never heard of this anywhere else nor have I read of it before. I've gone with it so far and have searched finding nothing about it anywhere online. Has anyone else heard of this or have a resource to check it out? If it's not true that in itself is enough for me to cut off contact with her. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

samstun said:


> I hope I'm posting this in the right place. I've recently been writing to a lady from Ipil who informed me that the mayor there banned webcams in the internet cafes because it led to cybersex, although they are allowed to have them in their homes. I'm naturally suspicious as I've talked to ladies from many parts of the Phils and have never heard of this anywhere else nor have I read of it before. I've gone with it so far and have searched finding nothing about it anywhere online. Has anyone else heard of this or have a resource to check it out? If it's not true that in itself is enough for me to cut off contact with her. Any help or suggestions would be much appreciated!


I've lived here in the Philippines for quite a few years now and that's a new one on me. Although the Philippines being what it is; anything is possible.
I hope someone here has the information you are looking for so that you will know. Best rule of thumb when visiting with pen-pals is to believe only 10% of what they say until anything else is proven..

If you learn the truth on this somewhere else somehow I hope you will do a follow-up post so that we know also as that is a real curiosity.



Good Luck


----------



## samstun (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks Jetlag. I suspect of course that I may be dealing with a less than reputable person but as you say it is possible. If it is a scammer I just want to minimize the time dealing with them but at the same time do not want to insult or hurt an innocent person. I will post here if I learn anything of benefit to others here. I've put it on one other site but expect if I learn anything it's more likely to come from here.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

samstun said:


> Thanks Jetlag. I suspect of course that I may be dealing with a less than reputable person but as you say it is possible. If it is a scammer I just want to minimize the time dealing with them but at the same time do not want to insult or hurt an innocent person. I will post here if I learn anything of benefit to others here. I've put it on one other site but expect if I learn anything it's more likely to come from here.


Yep, I know exactly what you mean. It's really hard to figure a person when so far away and not in person.
I did the pen pal thing close to 22 years ago and found that it just didn't work At least not for dealing with the Philippines. Just too risky to rely on. Best thing is to just jump a jet and stay here as long as possible. There are loads of great people to meet here. From gals that work in an open public market where fish a vegetables are sold to sales ladies at the malls etc. Besides, this is or can be a fun getaway place to just enjoy the different culture and or the warm tropical beaches.



Best of luck..


----------



## samstun (Oct 25, 2014)

I understand what you're saying- it's been on my mind for a while. I do plan to finally make the trip sometime fairly soon now if things continue as they have. A get away like that isn't very easy for me and probably hasn't been for many others with the economy acting like it has. I've been wanting to visit for long time and it's coming within reach now! Thanks for the reply Jetlag. I'll probably continue with the ladies online. There has to be a few good ones. It just takes a little time.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

samstun said:


> I understand what you're saying- it's been on my mind for a while. I do plan to finally make the trip sometime fairly soon now if things continue as they have. A get away like that isn't very easy for me and probably hasn't been for many others with the economy acting like it has. I've been wanting to visit for long time and it's coming within reach now! Thanks for the reply Jetlag. I'll probably continue with the ladies online. There has to be a few good ones. It just takes a little time.


Yea, it is a bit expensive for the travel without a doubt. From your area you would need to probably fly from St. Lewis to either Los Angeles or San Francisco to catch the trans-Pacific flight. Last place I lived was north of you in the Grand Island, Nebraska area. When I left there for good I drove all the way to Los Angeles to catch the flight here for the last time. To help insure low air fares, be sure to avoid Christmas holidays as well as Easter. The Easter season here is busier than even Christmas and the fares reflect that.

Are there any particular area you plan to explore here? Be sure to be watchful for any travel warnings on the US Embassy site for the Philippines. It is always best to avoid any place in the Southern part of the country for countless safety reasons.

Over the years I have found that this is just about the best of the sites for expats for all countries. Other sites have good info too but this one is very heavily moderated and it keeps the trolls and advertisements out.

Kinda plow through the pages of posts and you'll probably find a lot of useful ides and information. That for the most part will be a real eye opener on not only living here but marriage to Filipina gals. Although this site can not be used for meet-up etc, the forum rules keep it a great place for exchanging ideas..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As long as you obey the golden rule of internet dating you should be OK. And what is the golden rule I hear you ask, it is never send anyone any money.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

in Philippines some areas have tandem riding in motorbikes banned apparently to stop robberies on wheels, and the motorcycle becomes a transport for one person only

when you see such laws it is possible that the local mayor of wherever may have banned web cams... like the motorcycle tandem riding ban

Now my 2 cents. if she refused web cam for some reason, one reason could be she is not a she, as many found out belatedly and possibly one is facing murder charges for mistaken identity ....


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Cyber sex is a huge business here...anyone who has ever been on one of the dating sites would most likely run into about a 50% ratio of girls there wanting to "play" for money. 
Like has been said before, could be the mayor, there is some strange ones here and they pretty much have freedom in what they can decree. Like was said before, could be a ladyboy but IMHO most of them are aggressive enough that they would not care or it could just be a ugly chick that wants to chat and does not get many takers....if they ask for money you will know...


----------

